# New look for the New World



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2018)

Got these NOS Uniroyal Straight Side Chain tread whitewalls from a friend. They really woke up the look of this bike!


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 2, 2018)

Very cool!
Not as nice as yours (tires or bike), but I replaced the black walls with a set of fresh white Kendas on my Schwinn lightweight, and the effect was the same for me.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> Very cool!
> Not as nice as yours (tires or bike), but I replaced the black walls with a set of fresh white Kendas on my Schwinn lightweight, and the effect was the same for me.



Let’s see it!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 2, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 3, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Let’s see it!




Sure thing. It's the blue Speedster in post 7 of my intro thread HERE


----------

